# Names meaning Rainbow?



## brunettebimbo

I quite like the idea of a name meaning rainbow or something significant to our losses for babies middle name but can't seem to find any boys ones! Does anyone know of any please?


----------



## CrimsonZombie

What about Gabriel?

I've been having a look and it's a bit hard to find a boys name that means something like that :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I've looked and looked. I don't even mind if it's not rainbow but just something with a similar meaning.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Did you have any names in mind before you lost your others? If you don't mind me asking that is.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I don't know any that mean rainbow - but some ideas that (to me) would be nice for a rainbow baby:

Raphael - God heals
Matthew - Gift from God
Theodore - God given
Zachary - Remembered by God
Jayden/Jadon - God has heard
Shaya - Gift from God
Samuel - God has heard
Gabriel - God is my strength
Elijah - "Angel of Innocence" / Tree of Life


----------



## brunettebimbo

We never had names. I never got past 5+3. 

We aren't religious either so don't want anything religious. Sorry should have added that in my original post.


----------



## Mintastic

Aurelius means "the golden one."
Thinking of the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Mintastic

Stellan, Sereno, and Galen all mean "calm" as in the calm after a storm. Galen can also mean "healer."


----------



## bump#1

my friend named her little girl Enfys (En-vis) its welsh for rainbow


----------



## wannabemomy37

stalking for ideas


----------



## MUMOF5

I only know girl names

Iris - rainbow
Phoebe - bright shing one, and some websites say Imogen - longed for child.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LillyTame

Here is a link I found https://babynames.merschat.com/index.cgi?function=Search&meaning=Rainbow Has a couple boy and unisex names for rainbow.


I don't think it's naming him for the losses. HE is her rainbow. He is her sunshine AFTER the storm. Just my opinion.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What Lilly said!
If I had a girl her middle name would have been after my sister who died. How is that any different?
I want to choose a name for him with meaning not just something I plucked from the Internet with zero meaning.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow really!? 

Just because your family were rude and awful towards your grandma does not mean that me or my family will be to our precious son!

We kept TTC because we wanted a baby. Not for him to replace any of our losses. 

If you don't like my thread then please do me a favour and get the hell out of it! Loss is hard enough without narrow minded people like yourself butting in!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, what a terrible thing for them to say and do to her. And what a terrible attitude to have towards someone you don't know and to assume she is holding this child up to a place that could never be filled. I have never lost a child. But I understand where the OP is coming from. She is remembering her blessing, not her losses! You are connecting the negative, she is connecting the positive. I don't know how better to explain it. Like she said, even if she named after her sister who passed, it's a good memory, not a bad one! People have named children after people they have loss for years! Most cases it's a positive memory. Sheesh...don't dedicate _your_ child's name to anyone. But leave OP alone.


----------



## brunettebimbo

"after every storm there is a rainbow of hope"

He is the light at the end of my very dark tunnel. He made everything better when things were bad. 

I suggest you look up the meaning "rainbow baby" and maybe just maybe you might understand.


----------



## clynn11

How very rude and narrow minded of you to say its horrible of her to want to name her son something meaningful and that he will live in the shadow of her losses because of it. Obviously not. His name does not define who he is. Unfortunately that family was obviously not appreciative of the little life they had been given. Their problem was obviously with the child herself and the loss they suffered, and gender disappointment. The name itself didn't bring that on. BB is obviously so extremely ecstatic for her rainbow, and it is a celebration of him in naming him after a rainbow. Not shameful. Either way, a child's name's meaning does not define them. How silly.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi
Some 'out there' ideas for you -
Arcobaleno (rainbow in Italian)
Iridis (rainbow in latin)
Enfys (rainbow in welsh) 
Arco (arc in spanish) - arc isn't exactly rainbow but Arco could tenuously link to Archie maybe...

I've found the comments on here really quite upsetting so can't imagine how the OP feels. It's one thing critiquing names on threads when ladies are asking for honest opinions but quite something different when someone is seeking suggestions around a theme that means so much to them personally :nope: I would suggest spending some time in the Miscarriage/Loss sections of this forums and come back with some empathy and compassion

OP :hugs: xxx


----------



## LadySlipper

Heather.1987 said:


> My grandma had an older brother who died suddenly as a child and her parents tried for another baby just to replace him...but instead they had a girl, my grandma....her whole life she was told she was a disappointment because she wasnt the boy they wanted to replace. This baby isnt a replacement, he is his own person. Enjoy and be happy for him. Naming after your miscarriages makes him sound unimportant and unwanted. I think its horrible to do that.

Not sure why you are taking the op request for names meaning rainbow so personally. It isn't helpful to slam someone you don't know over something so silly. It's her personal choice. I have seen sillier name meanings or requests over the years. Instead of ripping the person apart over their choice, I held my tongue so to speak. It isn't my place to judge someone or my job to make them feel bad. So :-# is my suggestion to you next time.

How your grandma was treated it sounds like it had nothing to do with a name. They just really wanted a boy to replace the son who was lost. Using your logic then they shouldn't have had another child at all to try to replace the deceased son. As any following that loss would no longer be their own person and instead would be forever compared to the one they lost.

My baby will have my deceased Grandpas name as his or her middle name. Not because I want to replace my Grandpa. But to honor the man I was real close to and miss dearly. Hope that doesn't offend you.

Anyway I also tried to think of rainbow names for my baby. Not satisfied with what I found I went the religious route instead. My personal choice. So I am no help in that regard op. 

:hugs: Op. Your choice of baby name is just that, your choice. Who cares what others may think.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow Heather.1987 how rude and presumptuous of you. I am sorry you had those experiences with your family but that does not mean everyone situation is the same. How can you have an opinion of something when you don't even know the facts? You don't know this person at all, so your "opinion" is completely based on ignorance.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks everyone (minus Heather). 

Finding a name meaning rainbow was an idea or maybe something that means blessing? Doesn't mean we will use it but wanted to see if there were any nice ones. 

It all depends on his first name. If we find a first name that doesn't begin with a B then we have John as a middle name as its my Dads and FILs middle name. 

Heather just for the record this precious little baby boy growing in my tummy is so wanted and important that I have cried and been so scared on many occasions during this pregnancy because I am so scared of losing him. He means so so much to me and my family so please just because your family was heartless and cruel don't presume that mine are even slightly like that. He is our long awaited baby, our rainbow baby. He is something so good that has come out of such a sad situation. I suggest you stay away from threads regarding loss because you have no sensitivity or tact. I am strong so your words don't upset me, others may not be as strong.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ab75

Heather.1987 said:


> My grandma had an older brother who died suddenly as a child and her parents tried for another baby just to replace him...but instead they had a girl, my grandma....her whole life she was told she was a disappointment because she wasnt the boy they wanted to replace. This baby isnt a replacement, he is his own person. Enjoy and be happy for him. Naming after your miscarriages makes him sound unimportant and unwanted. I think its horrible to do that.

Did you stop to think about what you were typing before you actually typed it. I am assuming the answer is no, either that or you are a really insensitive person.
Just because your family reacted this way does not mean that this is the norm!
I hope you never have to experience a loss of a child. But take it from someone who knows how it feels. It rips your heart out each and every time, you feel like you will never be lucky enough to carry your own child to term and then hold them in your arms.

If op wants to honour the babies she lost by using a name with special meaning to her and her husband for this precious little boy, then that is her right. She asked if anybody knew of any ideas, not to be put through her grief all over again by people like you.


----------



## sethsmummy

Heather - I suggest you leave the thread and NEVER ever step into another one associated with the loss of a child or rainbow babies. That IS NOT how you talk to someone going through this type of journey! You are very rude and ignorant. 

These babies are called rainbow babies for a reason! 

And you never throw your opinion around on these boards just "because" your family did something. Yes that can taint your view.. but that does not mean it is the only view. 

In future when you comment on any posts i would highly suggest you THINK before you type. And actually take into consideration how you are going to make the original poster feel! :grr: BB has been through hell and high water as have many other ladies on this board and they do not need narrow minded people like yourself bringing down their elation at finaly...... FINALLY having their RAINBOW BABY! 



BB - im so sorry you had to read those comments hun. i hope your ok! 

if you cant find something for rainbow, how about ones that mean "light" or "new journey" or "healing" xxx


----------



## Loozle

I completely understand where you are coming from. I've been looking for a meaningful name for my little rainbow and have even googled "names that mean rainbow" but not found anything I like. Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions but I just wanted you to know that I completely get it. :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Omg... Can't believe there is so little empathy from some people. I'm with you on names as a blessing, not a recall of losses. We're looking at a middle name of grace because she is here by the grace of god, following our loss last year at 21+6 with our beautiful boy.

January Jellybeans united :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

How about Beau? https://nameberry.com/babyname/Beau

I was thinking how could you use Rainbow literally...then I thought..Bow...then Beau! I've always liked the name since I met a hottie in high school with the name :haha:

Then for strangers you could say it means handsome and when you feel like sharing your story you could say he is my rainBEAU! :lol: That's something I would do. Yea, I'm corny like that :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls you are all amazing :)

SM that's a good idea! Will have to have a look once I've tackled the birthday cake!


----------



## sethsmummy

LillyTame said:


> How about Beau? https://nameberry.com/babyname/Beau
> 
> I was thinking how could you use Rainbow literally...then I thought..Bow...then Beau! I've always liked the name since I met a hottie in high school with the name :haha:
> 
> Then for strangers you could say it means handsome and when you feel like sharing your story you could say he is my rainBEAU! :lol: That's something I would do. Yea, I'm corny like that :haha:

&^^^^ omg i love this idea <3 <3 :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Redfraggle

LillyTame said:


> How about Beau? https://nameberry.com/babyname/Beau
> 
> I was thinking how could you use Rainbow literally...then I thought..Bow...then Beau!

That was my first thought when I read the first post!! Finally someone on my wavelength!! :haha:


----------



## ab75

LillyTame said:


> How about Beau? https://nameberry.com/babyname/Beau
> 
> I was thinking how could you use Rainbow literally...then I thought..Bow...then Beau! I've always liked the name since I met a hottie in high school with the name :haha:
> 
> Then for strangers you could say it means handsome and when you feel like sharing your story you could say he is my rainBEAU! :lol: That's something I would do. Yea, I'm corny like that :haha:

Love it!! Xx


----------



## buddyIV

Positive note: you are super strong, level headed and anyone who knows anything about you on this forum will know where you're coming from BB. No doubt about it, you see this baby as an individual person and will love him completely. Beau is gorgeous...I love that name! 

Heather: I hope your intention wasn't to be so deliberately hurtful and insensitive, because it's just sad to think a fellow Mother could be so outrageously callous toward someone who has experienced loss. You have entirely missed the point of BB's enquiry, and as such your erroneous opinion has absolutely no relevance. I wish you luck in your current pregnancy, and that you perhaps reexamine your approach to empathy and give a more careful reading of people's posts.


----------



## pathos

This might sound a little bit off but in Greek mythology rainbow is the symbol of God Hermes. 

We decided to name our baby Levin, it's a German name but in Arabic it means color and colorful. Elvin, feminine though, means the colors of the rainbow - I guess in Turkish or Persian.


----------



## Spudtastic

I knew someone who called their girl aniwaniwa. It means rainbow in maori (native new zealand). Not sure how masculine it sounds though.

I don't think you should listen to the negnegative comments on here. He's your bright little rainbow and by giving him a rainbow name I interpreted it as loving your baby.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Iv known for ages that once i get my rainbow baby i want beau as a middle name for rainbow, regardless of gender, unfortunately my sister has a dog called beau and my mum had a dog called bo so sort of puts me off a bit lol, congratulations on your rainbow baby hun i hope you find the perfect name your looking for and im so very sorry for your losses xx


----------



## NotNic

My niece (a rainbow baby herself) is called Bo because of the meaning.

I think something like Ethan could work. It means strength on some websites an recognises the journey you've had. It is Hebrew, but not religious in meaning.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow. Heather, please take yourself and your awful (and wrong!) opinions far, far away as possible. Also go look up what the expression rainbow baby means. OP's son is HER rainbow, something beautiful and precious to come after a terrible 'event'. Therefore naming him in relation to a rainbow does no way indicate that he's living in a loss's shadow. He's perfect, and a rainbow and for that, special in his own very right. You, lady, are misinformed and downright rude.

Brunette :hugs: I love the idea Beau. It's beautiful x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here are some nice names I found with a quick google search :). 

*AMITOLA:* Native American Sioux name meaning "rainbow." This name comes from a legend that says that the first colorful picture was painted on the clouds by a young Indian chief named Amitola.
*KASHTI:* Hebrew name meaning "my bow; my rainbow."


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss. And Thankyou for coming back to apologise to BB xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi. I wanted to come back and apologize for my rudness and ignorance on this a while ago. Its true when people say others dont understand mc when they havent been through that...and its very true. I just experienced my first unexpected loss at 10w6d. This has been the hardest thing ive ever had to go through. I dont want to make this about me, but wanted to come back and apologize to everyone I offended. Im sorry.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heather has definitely missed the idea. How rude. I love Beau!


----------



## Izzie74

Sorry for your loss heather. Well done for the apology, that's not easy either.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt see your update. Heather. Apologies.


----------



## buddyIV

So sorry for your loss Heather. It's a heartbreaking thing to go through :hugs: x


----------



## Jungleland

I'm so sorry for your loss Heather, my first loss was at a similar point and totally changed my life. I hope you have a good support network to help you through this tough time, the girls on the mc section of this forum are very supportive in my experience. It helped me massively to share my experience with others going through a similar thing :hugs: xxxx


----------



## clynn11

So sorry for your loss Heather <3 Sending lots of loving, healing vibes your way. I think it was very mature and sweet of you to come back here and apologize. :hugs:


----------

